# حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!



## *Dina* (25 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله *

*انا بس عايزة اسال كام سؤال*
*اولهم:*
*هى ايه الخطيئة الاصلية اللى الله بذل ابنه عشان يفدى البشرية*
*يعنى ايه هى و مبن اللى عملهاو كان هيحصل ايه للبشر لو محصلش الفداء*
*تم تعديل حجم الخط *
*بواسطة استفانوس*


----------



## ابن الشرق (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

اهلا و سهلا في هذا القسم و بأسئلتك 

و حين الانتهاء من هذا الموضوع ...

 اسئلي السؤال القادم 

حتى تستفيدي 



> *هى ايه الخطيئة الاصلية اللى الله بذل ابنه عشان يفدى البشرية*
> *يعنى ايه هى و مبن اللى عملهاو كان هيحصل ايه للبشر لو محصلش الفداء*


 

الله لا يخلق شيئ سيئ 

لان الله كل خليقته حسنة 


و آدم و حواء كانت طبيعتهم نقية و طاهرة و لم يعرفوا الخطيئة لانهم كانوا مع الله 

لكن حينما جاء الشيطان و اغواهم سقطوا في التجربة و تغيرت طبيعتهم البشرية اذ عرفوا الخطيئة 

و كل انسان بعد هذا ولد ملوثا بالخطيئة الاصلية و بالطبيعة الخاطئة 


نقرأ في الرسالة الى اهل رومية 

[q-bible]

مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ، وَهكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ. فَإِنَّهُ حَتَّى النَّامُوسِ كَانَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي الْعَالَمِ. عَلَى أَنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لاَ تُحْسَبُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ نَامُوسٌ. لكِنْ قَدْ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتُ مِنْ آدَمَ إِلَى مُوسَى، وَذلِكَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُخْطِئُوا عَلَى شِبْهِ تَعَدِّي آدَمَ، الَّذِي هُوَ مِثَالُ الآتِي.
[/q-bible]


و قد وعد الله البشر بالفداء من خلال النبوات 



ارجو ان يكون جوابي واضحا كخطوة اولى حتى نكمل خطوة خطوة 



سلام و نعمة


----------



## ahmed hasan (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

السؤال هو بداية الطريق الى المعرفة فقد اطلبى المعونة من الله الذى احب الجميع فالمسيحية هى العقيدة الوحيدة التى تؤكد محبة الله للبشر بالفعل ولن تجدى ذلك ف اى عقيدة اخرى(وما خلقنا الانس و الجن الا ليعبدون)اين المحبة من وحى هذه الاية برجاء ان تفكرى بعقلك وان تفتحى قلبك و تطلبى مساعة الله فاللذى خلقنا واحد.و ليكن الله دوما معكى


----------



## Basilius (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

*استاذة دينا *

*ياريت تركزي في موضوع واحد من الموضوعين اللي فاتحاهم بتسالي عن الخطية *


----------



## الجوكر (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

الخطيئه اللي ربنا فدانا عليها هى خطيئة ادم و حواء


----------



## Basilius (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



الجوكر قال:


> الخطيئه اللي ربنا فدانا عليها هى خطيئة ادم و حواء


 

*اهلا يا عزيزي *

*ربنا فدانا من حكم الموت بالخطية *

*لكن نحن لم نرث خطية ادم و حواء بالمعنىاللذي يفهمة الاخوة المسلمون *
*فالكتاب يقول بما معناة " ان الابناء لا يرثون خطا الاباء " *

*نحن لم نرث خطية الاكل من الشجرة و معصية الله بالاكل من الشجرة *

*نحن ولدنا من ادم *
*و ادم بعد ان اخطىء تحولت طبيعة القداسة الطاهرة الى طبيعة الخطية *
*فاصبح ادم خاطىء و يخطىء *
*والانسان يولد انسان مثلة *
*فنحن ولدنا بهذة الطبيعة *
*والدليل بسيط جدا .... ان الجميع اخطىء *
*من بعد ادم من اول قايين الى حقارتي *
*فالجميع اخطىء *

*وكما يقول الكتاب المقدس *
*في رسالة بولي لاهل رومية *

 [Q-BIBLE] *كما هو مكتوب انه ليس بار و لا واحد* 11  ليس من يفهم ليس من يطلب الله* 12  الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا معا ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس و لا واحد* *[/Q-BIBLE]
*[Q-BIBLE] 
23  اذ الجميع اخطاوا و اعوزهم مجد الله*
[/Q-BIBLE]*
فالجميع خاطىء و بخطية 
وهذة الخطية صدر ضدها حكم بالموت عندما قال الله لادم " يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت " 
الموت ليس عقوبة الاكل من الشجرة فقط ... بل الموت هو عقوبة الخطية 
وهنا الموت هو الابتعاد و الانفصال الكلي عن الله 
ولذلك طرد ادم من جنة عدن لانة بخطيتة استحق الموت موت الانفصال عن الله 
ونحن ايضا بالخطية استحقينا الموت بالانفصال عن الله


----------



## *Dina* (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



ابن الشرق قال:


> و كل انسان بعد هذا ولد ملوثا بالخطيئة الاصلية و بالطبيعة الخاطئة
> 
> 
> نقرأ في الرسالة الى اهل رومية
> ...



ايوا انا الحمد لله فاهمة اللى حضرتك بتقولوا
و فى الاقتباس من الكتاب المقدس اللى حضرتك حاطه مين هو الانسان الواحد اللى ادخل الخطية للعالم?
واناحسب ما قريت فى الكتاب المقدس فى التكوين انها كانت حية مش الشيطان ولا انا فهمت غلط ياريت حضرتك توضحلى لو اخطات و شكرا


----------



## *Dina* (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



ahmed hasan قال:


> السؤال هو بداية الطريق الى المعرفة فقد اطلبى المعونة من الله الذى احب الجميع فالمسيحية هى العقيدة الوحيدة التى تؤكد محبة الله للبشر بالفعل ولن تجدى ذلك ف اى عقيدة اخرى(وما خلقنا الانس و الجن الا ليعبدون)اين المحبة من وحى هذه الاية برجاء ان تفكرى بعقلك وان تفتحى قلبك و تطلبى مساعة الله فاللذى خلقنا واحد.و ليكن الله دوما معكى



اكيد اطلب المعونة من الله لان بالفعل خالقنا واحد
لكن راى حضرتك فى الديانات و ايهما تفضل ف ده راي حضرتك الشخصى و انا احترمه و الاختلاف فى الراى لا يفسد للود قضية


----------



## *Dina* (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *استاذة دينا *
> 
> *ياريت تركزي في موضوع واحد من الموضوعين اللي فاتحاهم بتسالي عن الخطية *



انا اسفة لحضرتك وانا هركز هنا لان التانى كان مكتوب انجلش ومحدش عرف يقراه و انا اسفة تانى


----------



## *Dina* (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *اهلا يا عزيزي *
> 
> *ربنا فدانا من حكم الموت بالخطية *
> 
> ...



اه فهمت حضرتك و فعلا وضحت كتير انا مكنتش فهماه يعنى الموت هنا هو الانفصال عن الله اى الطرد من الجنة و ليس الموت الفعلى ????

وايضا فى سؤال جيه فى دماغى معلش بس الله عندما خلق ادم كان خلقه على صورة الكمال ام ب طبيعتنا البشرية الناقصة ؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> ايوا انا الحمد لله فاهمة اللى حضرتك بتقولوا
> و فى الاقتباس من الكتاب المقدس اللى حضرتك حاطه مين هو الانسان الواحد اللى ادخل الخطية للعالم?
> واناحسب ما قريت فى الكتاب المقدس فى التكوين انها كانت حية مش الشيطان ولا انا فهمت غلط ياريت حضرتك توضحلى لو اخطات و شكرا


 



 الشيطان تقمص في الحية لاغواء حواء 


اما الانسان الاول الذي ادخل الخطيئة هو آدم و حواء اذ كلاهما اخطئا و بدل التوبة بررا نفسيهما بالقاء اللوم على الآخرين 


و نحن ورثنا منهما الخطيئة الاصلية 


سلام المسيح


----------



## *Dina* (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



ابن الشرق قال:


> الشيطان تقمص في الحية لاغواء حواء
> 
> 
> اما الانسان الاول الذي ادخل الخطيئة هو آدم و حواء اذ كلاهما اخطئا و بدل التوبة بررا نفسيهما بالقاء اللوم على الآخرين
> ...


بس حسب ما تقرا هنا فى وصف فعلى ل حية بأنها تزحف على بطنها فى سفر التكوين:
[q-bible]14 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «لأَنَّكِ فَعَلْتِ هذَا، مَلْعُونَةٌ أَنْتِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعَيْنَ وَتُرَابًا تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ. 15وَأَضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ، وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ». 16 [/q-bible]

ف من معنى كل الكلام ده انه بيتكلم عن حية حقيقية لان الحية الى الان مكروهة ونسحق رأسهايعنى ارجو ان حضرتك تكون فاهم انا اقصد ايه 
ان هذة كل صفات الحية الفعلية ... وايضا سؤال اخر اذا كان الله لعن الحية بأنها تزحف على بطنها ... فكيف كانت تتحرك قبل اللعن اكان لها ارجل ؟

و تانى حاجة حضرتك فى الاقتباس اللى فات كان مكتوب "انسان واحد" اى شخص واحد وادم وحوا شخصان اذن فمن منهما ادخل الخطيئة للعالم ادم ام حوا ؟؟!!


----------



## Tabitha (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> بس حسب ما تقرا هنا فى وصف فعلى ل حية بأنها تزحف على بطنها فى سفر التكوين:
> [q-bible]14 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «لأَنَّكِ فَعَلْتِ هذَا، مَلْعُونَةٌ أَنْتِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعَيْنَ وَتُرَابًا تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ. 15وَأَضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ، وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ». 16 [/q-bible]
> 
> ف من معنى كل الكلام ده انه بيتكلم عن حية حقيقية لان الحية الى الان مكروهة ونسحق رأسهايعنى ارجو ان حضرتك تكون فاهم انا اقصد ايه
> ان هذة كل صفات الحية الفعلية ... وايضا سؤال اخر اذا كان الله لعن الحية بأنها تزحف على بطنها ... فكيف كانت تتحرك قبل اللعن اكان لها ارجل ؟



يا اختنا دينا ،، زي ما قال لك أستاذ إبن الشرق إن الشيطان تمثل بالحية لغواية أبونا آدم، 
والدليل من الكتاب المقدس،
[Q-BIBLE]*فطرح التنين العظيم ، الحية القديمة المدعو إبليس والشيطان ، الذي يضل العالم كله *(رؤ 12 : 9)[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## Tabitha (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> ف من معنى كل الكلام ده انه بيتكلم عن حية حقيقية لان الحية الى الان مكروهة ونسحق رأسها
> ؟؟!!



الآية مش بتقول نسحق رأس الحية
الآية بتقول: 
[Q-BIBLE]*واضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها . هو يسحق راسك وانت تسحقين عقبه . (تكوين 3 : 15)*[/Q-BIBLE]

هذه الآية إشارة واضحة لخطة الفداء والصليب
والدليل لما الله قال للحية :
انت تسحقين عقبة = ده حصل بموت السيد المسيح عننا على عود الصليب
هو يسحق راسك = ده حصل بقيامة السيد المسيح من الموت


----------



## *Dina* (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



Anestas!a قال:


> يا اختنا دينا ،، زي ما قال لك أستاذ إبن الشرق إن الشيطان تمثل بالحية لغواية أبونا آدم،
> والدليل من الكتاب المقدس،
> [Q-BIBLE]*فطرح التنين العظيم ، الحية القديمة المدعو إبليس والشيطان ، الذي يضل العالم كله *(رؤ 12 : 9)[/Q-BIBLE]



جميل اللى انتى بتقوليه
وهعتبرها حقيقة مسلم بها رغم ان الكلام كله كان على حية بتزحف والله لعنها ..
لكن خلينى معاكى ومعلش اقنعينى
لو كان ده الشيطان ومتجسد فى الحية ربنا مثلا معرفش وهو من لا يخفى عنه شىء ؟
ولو كان عارف ليه لعن الحية وملعنش الشيطان ؟
ثم ايه اللى دفع الشيطان انه يوقع بين الله ومخلوقه ادم وزوجته
يعنى بالبلدى كدة ليه الشيطان عمل كدة وتجسد فى صورة الحية ايه غرضه ان ادم و حوا يطردوا من الجنه


----------



## sant felopateer (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> جميل اللى انتى بتقوليه
> وهعتبرها حقيقة مسلم بها رغم ان الكلام كله كان على حية بتزحف والله لعنها ..
> لكن خلينى معاكى ومعلش اقنعينى
> لو كان ده الشيطان ومتجسد فى الحية ربنا مثلا معرفش وهو من لا يخفى عنه شىء ؟
> ...



يا اخت دينا هانوضح كل نقطة انتى بتقوليها:
*



			لو كان ده الشيطان ومتجسد فى الحية ربنا مثلا معرفش وهو من لا يخفى عنه شىء ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**
+ اختى دينا،،
اولا الله كان عارف بدليل مكتوب فى سفر التكوين:
*


> و اما شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر فلا تاكل منها لانك يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت (تك  2 :  17)


*
فديه دلايل ان الله اعطى الانسان حرية الاختيار بين الخير و الشر فالله اعطى للانسان كل شىء ليشتيهه من اشجار لكن شجرة شريرة واحدة زرعت فى الجنة لكى يكون الانسان مخير بينها و بين الاشجار الاخرى.*

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


> ولو كان عارف ليه لعن الحية وملعنش الشيطان ؟




*- الشيطان كان متمثل فى حية فبمعنى الاية اللى بتقول: نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية ،،الله لعن الشيطان اللى متمثل بالحية و لعنه باخماد قوته.*

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*



			ولو كان عارف ليه لعن الحية وملعنش الشيطان ؟
ثم ايه اللى دفع الشيطان انه يوقع بين الله ومخلوقه ادم وزوجته
يعنى بالبلدى كدة ليه الشيطان عمل كدة وتجسد فى صورة الحية ايه غرضه ان ادم و حوا يطردوا من الجن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**
- اولا" انتى قلتى بلسانك انه شيطان و تتوقعى ان الشيطان هيفرح لو الانسان اللى ربنا بيحبه و خلقه و عايشه معاه هيتبسط الشيطان؟!!!
اولا اليطان وقع فى خطية الكبرياء و وعد الله انه يفعل كل شر فى العالم
و بينما ان الشيطان وجد شخص يحبه الرب فاستغل حبه لكى يؤلمه لان الانسان عقله محدود و مخير.
سوف تسالى سؤال لماذا الانسان مخير؟
الاجابة: لان الله يحب الانسان فاعطاه شخصية اليس الام تعطى لابنائها بعد الحرية لانها تحبهم اما يجعل الله الانسان مغلق العقل و مسير.*


----------



## ابن الشرق (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> جميل اللى انتى بتقوليه
> وهعتبرها حقيقة مسلم بها رغم ان الكلام كله كان على حية بتزحف والله لعنها ..
> لكن خلينى معاكى ومعلش اقنعينى
> لو كان ده الشيطان ومتجسد فى الحية ربنا مثلا معرفش وهو من لا يخفى عنه شىء ؟
> ولو كان عارف ليه لعن الحية وملعنش الشيطان ؟


 

الشيطان* لم يتجسد* في الحية 

الشيطان تقمص في الحية و استخدمها لغرضه 




> ثم ايه اللى دفع الشيطان انه يوقع بين الله ومخلوقه ادم وزوجته
> يعنى بالبلدى كدة ليه الشيطان عمل كدة وتجسد فى صورة الحية ايه غرضه ان ادم و حوا يطردوا من الجنه


 

الشيطان كما يخبرنا الوحي في سفر اشعياء 

هو ملاك كبير لكنه تكبر على الله و لهذا سقط و كان سقوطه عظيما 

و قد حسد الانسان على محبة الله له 



سلام و نعمة


----------



## اسامه ماهر (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

سلام ونعمه من عند الرب
اسمحو لي ان اشترك معكم في الاجابه علي سوال الاخت دينا 
اولا الله خلق الانسان علي صورته كشبهه وبلتالي فكانت خليقه ادم طاهرة ولا تعرف الخطيئه وكان يعيش ادم مع الله يراة ويسمعه ولايفصله عنه شي لنقاء طبيعته وكماله امام الله واراد الله ان يكون الانسان مخيرا وليس مسيرا فالله اعطي ادم كل شي البر التقوي حريه الاختيار ليري مدي حب ادم لله فالله يحب خليقته فهل خليقته تحبه مثلما احبهم هوة من هنا اعطي الله الوصيه لادم فقال من جميع شجر الجنا تاكل اما الشجرة التي في وسط الجنه (شجرة معرفه الخير والشر)فلا تمسا لان يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت وكانت الوصيه صريحه 
فحين اخطاء ادم واكل من الشجرة بذلك تعدي ادم وكسر الوصيه واخطاء الي ذات الله ولان الخطيئه موجها الي الله الا محدود بالتالي عقاب الخطيئه لا محدود اذن اخطاء ادم وادم ينوب عن البشريه وبالتالي اولاد ادم من هابيل وقايين الي الان كنا موجودين في اصلاب ادم فلذلك نرث نحن الخطيئه عن ادم هذة هيا الخطيئه التي تسالي عنها يا اخت دينا ان ادم كسر الوصيه واكل من الشجرة ولان الله كامل وعادل ورحوم فكان لابد ان يتم الحكم الصادر لعقوبه ادم  (موتا تموت )وهنا ينقسم الموت الي قسمين الاول موت روحي وهوة الانفصال عن الله الحي القدوس والموت الثاني هوة موت معنوي وعقوبته نار جهنم ولا يوجد رجاء انا عارف انك هتقولي ان الله سامح ادم علي خطيته علشان موجود في القران ان الله توب ادم بكلمات فتاب فكان من التوابين وللاسف يااخت دينا الكلام دة غلط عارف هتقولي ازاي الله رحيم وكلي القدرة يقدر يغفر ويرحم من يشاء اقولك نعم انا عارف بس في شرط يجب ان لا تتعارض رحمه الله مع عدله لابد من ان ياخد العدل مجرا وكذلك العدل ميمنعش تدخل الرحمه الالهيه والغفران ايضا له شروط ان ينوب شخص اخر ليرفع الخطيه عن ادم وهنا وجب الفداء فلابد من فادى ينوب عن ادم والبشريه ولابد ان تكون روحه ملكه وليس مثل الانسان فالانسان روحه ليست ملكه  ويعادل الله الامحدود فبذلك تكتمل عناصر الفداء 
1- شخص ينوب عن البشريه ويكون منهم لينوب عنهم
2- ان تكون روحه ملكه ليستطيع ان يقدمه فدا عن الانسان ؟ لان روحه لولم تكن ملكه فكيف يقدمها فداء
3- ان يكون مساوي لاالله
وهنا يتم عمل الفداء بالمسيح يسوع ربنا تجسد ونزل من السماء لينوب عنا نحن الخطا فهل تري يااخت دينا في المسيحيه كيف الله احبنا  وكذلك نحن المسيحين نحب الله ليس لانه اله ونحن نعبدة بل لانه هوة احبنا اولا ومحبته انسقبت فينا وسيرنا اولادا له 
اشكركم واتمنا ان اكون اوضحت وجهه نظري لسوال الاخت دينا


----------



## fredyyy (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

*ربنا يبارك فمك يأخ / أسامة ماهر 

كلام جميل جداً (ما أعظمك يارب عندما تفتح البصيرة فيُدرك الكل أقوالك)

لكن دعني ُأعقب على هذة العبارة :

ثم ايه اللى دفع الشيطان انه يوقع بين الله ومخلوقه ادم وزوجته

بعد سقوط الشيطان أصبح مُفسداً لكل أعمال الله الصالحة

تكوين 1 :  2  
وكانت الارض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه.

هل من الممكن أن يخلق الله الارض ... خربة .. وخالية .. والظلام يحيط بها

بالطبع لا ... إذاً من فعل هذا ؟ .... الشيطان 

وعندما خلق الله كل شئ حسن 

أراد الشيطان أن يفسد الخليقة الحسنة الجميلة لكن بأسلوب آخر

لقد دخل للإنسان وناقشه في موضوع 

النهاية كانت إنفصال آدم عن الله

لكن الله استخدم خطأ آدم ... وقمة عداوة الشيطان لأعمال الله

في أنه أرجع نسل آدم  الى حضرة الله مرة أخرى (محبة الله)

وصدر الحكم على الشيطان وأتباعه 

من الملائكة الساقطين ومن  إتبعوا طريقه من البشر 

بالمصير الابدي المظلم في بحيرة النار (عدل الله)

هنا سؤال يفرض نفسه بقوة ونحتاج الإجابة عليه بشدة :

كيف ُنمِّز بين أفكار الله الصالحة .... وأفكار إبليس الردية

* كل فكر يقربني الى المسيح ... من الله والعكس صحيح

لان الشيطان لا يريدنا أن نتقترب الى الله عن طريق ذبيحة المسيح

* كل فكر يوحد بيني وبين المؤمنين ... من الله والعكس صحيح

لأن وحدة المؤمنين تُمجد الله ..... والشيطان لا يُريد تمجيد الله

* كل فكر يصدق أقوال الكتاب المقدس .... من الله والعكس صحيح

لأن كل أقوال الكتاب 

صحيحة... بنّائة ... 
ُتمجد الله ... تبين حُبه ... 

توحد المؤمنين ... تبين عدله ... 

ُتؤكد دينـونة الله للشيــطان وأتبــاعه 

لذلك نرى غير المؤمنين خصوصاً في هذا المنتدى

يشكّكون في أقوال الله الصادقة

يدسون مبادئ ليست من عند الله

لأنهم ليسوا أبناء الله لكنهم أولاد إبليس

وهذا هو عمل الشيطان في غير المؤمنين

يقول الكتاب :
يو 8:44  
انتم من اب هو ابليس وشهوات ابيكم تريدون ان تعملوا.ذاك كان قتالا للناس من البدء ولم يثبت في الحق لانه ليس فيه حق.متى تكلم بالكذب فانما يتكلم مما له لانه كذاب وابو الكذاب.

نرجع الى نقطة (لقد دخل للإنسان وناقشه في موضوع )

ليس من الطبيعي للمؤمن أن يناقش أقوال إبليس 

أقوال الشيطان تقَاوم بكلمة الله الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس

كما قال  الرب يسوع بنفسة (مكتوب ..... مكتوب ..... مكتوب .....)

وهذة مقولة للحماية وبالأخص الشباب :

الذي لا يريد أن يسقط في في فخ إبليس لا يشتري بضاعتة 

وليس فقط لا يشتري بضاعتة .... بل لا يسير في الشارع المتواجدة فيه هذة البضاعة .......  حاسب :smi420:بضاعتة دائماً تلمع:36_15_15:

# لا أستطيع أن أمنع مرور نسر فوق رأسي 

لكن أستطيع أن أمنع النسر من بناء عُشٌ له على رأسي :bomb:#*


----------



## *Dina* (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



ابن الشرق قال:


> الشيطان* لم يتجسد* في الحية
> 
> الشيطان تقمص في الحية و استخدمها لغرضه
> 
> ...



انا عايزة اعرف الشيطان كانت ايه خطيئته ايه اللى خلاه يسقط السقوط العظيم ده


----------



## *Dina* (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



اسامه ماهر قال:


> سلام ونعمه من عند الرب
> اسمحو لي ان اشترك معكم في الاجابه علي سوال الاخت دينا
> اولا الله خلق الانسان علي صورته كشبهه وبلتالي فكانت خليقه ادم طاهرة ولا تعرف الخطيئه
> يعنى انت بتقول ان الله خلق ادم شبهه زيه ??!! يعنى ادم فى بدء الخليقة كان = الله ?
> ...



لو كان برضه فى عدل الهى ولازم ياخد مجراه زى ما حضرتك بتقول كان لازم اللى يخطىء هو اللى يتحاسب و ميجيش حد ينوب عنه 
ولو كلامى غلط صلحولى


----------



## fredyyy (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

**Dina**

*أشعياء 16
 12  كيف سقطت من السماء يا زهرة بنت الصبح.كيف قطعت الى الارض يا قاهر الامم.
 13  وانت قلت في قلبك اصعد الى السموات ارفع كرسيي فوق كواكب الله واجلس على جبل الاجتماع في اقاصي الشمال.
 14  اصعد فوق مرتفعات السحاب.اصير مثل العلي.
 15  لكنك انحدرت الى الهاوية الى اسافل الجب.*


----------



## Tabitha (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> لو كان برضه فى عدل الهى ولازم ياخد مجراه زى ما حضرتك بتقول كان لازم اللى يخطىء هو اللى يتحاسب و ميجيش حد ينوب عنه
> ولو كلامى غلط صلحولى



بالظبط كده زي ما انت بتقولي يا دينا،

مش عدل أبداً إن الله يجيب حد تاني يتحاسب بدل المخطئ 

عشان كده الله الكلمة قبل إنه يدفع التمن عننا ، ولم ياتي بشخص آخر 

‎لان الرب عادل ويحب العدل (مز 11 : 7)


----------



## *Dina* (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



fredyyy قال:


> *ربنا يبارك فمك يأخ / أسامة ماهر
> 
> كلام جميل جداً (ما أعظمك يارب عندما تفتح البصيرة فيُدرك الكل أقوالك)
> 
> ...



الله يخليك على زوقك ووصفك لينا اننا ابناء ابليس
وانا علقت على كلامه 
ولو شايف انى غلط صححلى


----------



## *Dina* (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



fredyyy قال:


> **Dina**
> 
> *أشعياء 16
> 12  كيف سقطت من السماء يا زهرة بنت الصبح.كيف قطعت الى الارض يا قاهر الامم.
> ...




ممكن تشرحه يعنى عمل ايه بالظبط عشان كدة ربنا اسقطه انا مش فاهمة معلش


----------



## *Dina* (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



Anestas!a قال:


> بالظبط كده زي ما انت بتقولي يا دينا،
> 
> مش عدل أبداً إن الله يجيب حد تاني يتحاسب بدل المخطئ
> 
> ...



اه بس اللى اخطأ هو ادم وليس الله لان الله عز وجل بالطبع لا يخطىء
يبقى اللى يدفع التمن هو ادم وليس الله بالطبع 
لان ب منتهى السهولة لو الله ضحلا ب ابنه كما تقولون لحبه فينا و يخلصنا من الخطيئة ويغفر خطيئة ادم
لانه هو القادر كان من الممكن ان يغفر لنا دون اى قتل
وايضا ادم نال العقاب الذى قاله له الله وهو موتا تموت اى الانفصال عن الله و بالفعل نزل الارض


----------



## Tabitha (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> اه بس اللى اخطأ هو ادم وليس الله لان الله عز وجل بالطبع لا يخطىء




مش معنى إن الله دفع التمن عننا إنه أخطأ حاشا، ولكن حكم الموت كان أقوى من إن ضعفنا يتحمله واحنا اضعف من ان حكم الموت ينفذ فينا، 
ليه؟
لأن الحكم الصادر ضدنا هو إيه: الموت، 
واحنا ده اللي حصل لنا فعلا اصبحنا أمات حينما طردما من محضر الله أي اصبحنا منفصلين عن الله،
طيب، لازم كان حد يعطينا القيامة، القيامة من الموت اللي احنا فيه، وده حصل بقيامة ربنا من بين الأموات
*فانه اذ الموت بانسان (اي آدم ونحن) بانسان (اي الله الظاهر بالجسد السيد المسيح) ايضا قيامة الاموات (كو 15 : 21)*




> يبقى اللى يدفع التمن هو ادم وليس الله بالطبع



تمام اللي يدفع التمن هو الإنسان،
لهذا السبب تجسد الله الكلمة *واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب* (في 2 : 8) 




> لان ب منتهى السهولة لو الله ضحلا ب ابنه كما تقولون لحبه فينا و يخلصنا من الخطيئة ويغفر خطيئة ادم



ما مفهومك لكمة إبن الله؟
هل هو شخص آخر منفصل عن الله! هل الله تزوج وأنجب إبن!!!!!
حااااشا ،،، 

ولكن ليه بنقول إبن الله؟
لو رجعنا لبشارة الملاك لأمنا الملكة العدرا مريم هانعرف الإجابة من بشارة الملاك لها;

*فاجاب الملاك وقال لها . الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله . 
(لو 1 : 35)* 

فهمنا ايه،، لأن العذراء سوف تحبل بدون زواج بل حبلها هذا هايكون بقوة الله وبحلول الروح القدس عليها لهذا القدوس المولود منها يدعى إبن الله. 




> لانه هو القادر كان من الممكن ان يغفر لنا دون اى قتل



*أين عدل الله؟ *
زائد إن الإنسان فعلا أصبح ميت ومنفصل عن الله.




> وايضا ادم نال العقاب الذى قاله له الله وهو موتا تموت اى الانفصال عن الله و بالفعل نزل الارض



تمام، *اذ الجميع اخطأوا واعوزهم مجد الله .(رو 3 : 23)*

طيب مين اللي كان يقدر إنه ينقذ الإنسان من حكم الموت،
مين اللي لديه القوة والسلطان بأن يعطي للإنسان قيامة !!

لو الإجابة: لا يوجد أحد، إذاً كيف كان سوف يرجع الإنسان إلى الله مرة آخرى؟


*ويحي انا الانسان الشقي . من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت (رو 7 : 24)* ؟

مين؟ غير السيد المسيح ، 

[Q-BIBLE]*ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الاموات وصار باكورة الراقدين. فانه اذ الموت بانسان بانسان ايضا قيامة الاموات. لانه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع
(1 كو 15 20-22)*[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## fredyyy (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

**Dina*
لانه هو القادر كان من الممكن ان يغفر لنا دون اى قتل
وايضا ادم نال العقاب الذى قاله له الله وهو موتا تموت اى الانفصال عن الله و بالفعل نزل الارض*

*عب 9:22  ........ وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة

 رو 5:12  
من اجل ذلك كأنما بانسان واحد دخلت الخطية الى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا اجتاز الموت الى جميع الناس اذ اخطأ الجميع.*

*هذا هو قانون الله نوضح بمثال:

إذا ذهبت للطبيب وإكتشفت أنك وأولادك مرضى بمرض معدي مميت

هل تلوم الطبيب على ذلك .... أو تخرج من أمامه وتتحصر على حالك

أم تتمسك بالطبيب وتقبل علاجة ... وتحرص على ذلك

لقد أعلن المسيح (الطبيب العظيم) عن علاج الخطية 

هل تقبل علاج المسيح .... أم تظل تتحصر على خطاياك

لقد أخذ خطاياك لتتبرر أنت 

لقد مات لكي تحيا أنت

لقد سحق الشيطان لأجلك 

فهل تقبل أن تعيش حياة النصرة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

آدم الذي فعل الخطية .... حمّله الله بطريقة الخلاص منها 

تقديم الذبيحة الحيوانية التي كانت ترمز الى ذبيحة المسيح الكاملة

تكرار تقديم الذبيحة الحيوانية يدل على عدم كفايتها 

عدم تكرار ذبيحة المسيح يثبت كفاية المسيح وكمال عملة

فداء المسيح كافي للتكفير عن كل خطايا بني أدم

مكتوب:*
*1يو 2:2 وهو كفارة لخطايانا.ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم ايضا *


----------



## *Dina* (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



Anestas!a قال:


> مش معنى إن الله دفع التمن عننا إنه أخطأ حاشا، ولكن حكم الموت كان أقوى من إن ضعفنا يتحمله واحنا اضعف من ان حكم الموت ينفذ فينا،
> ليه؟
> لأن الحكم الصادر ضدنا هو إيه: الموت،
> واحنا ده اللي حصل لنا فعلا اصبحنا أمات حينما طردما من محضر الله أي اصبحنا منفصلين عن الله،
> ...


ماشى يا قمر فهماكى بس فى حاجة محيرانى 
يعنى الله تجسد فى صورة الانسان عشان يفدينا من الموت اللى هو الانفصال عن الله
طب لما المسيح فدى البشر ليه مطلعناش نعيش مع ربنا تانى فى الجنة ?
يعنى ما الفداء حصل عشان نكفر عن خطيئة ادم مطلعناش تانى الجنة ليه ??
و دلوقتى ما فى كتييييير بيعصوا ربنا هنحتاج فداء تانى ?


----------



## *Dina* (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



fredyyy قال:


> **Dina*
> لانه هو القادر كان من الممكن ان يغفر لنا دون اى قتل
> وايضا ادم نال العقاب الذى قاله له الله وهو موتا تموت اى الانفصال عن الله و بالفعل نزل الارض*
> 
> ...



يعنى حضرتك كدة بتسقط التكليف ?
خلاص كلو مغفورة خطاياه


----------



## Basilius (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*




> ما هو يا استاذى عشان بتقول عدل و رحمة حضرتك بتناقض نفسك
> لو كان العدل لازم ياخد مجراه كانت العقوبة تبقى على ادم بس اى ان الخطية لا تورث او حتى حبها
> مش معنى ان ابونا ادم غلط اننا حب الخطية هيبقى فى دمنا
> و اولا لو كانت فطرته الاولية مساوية لله او على الاقل مساوية فى الطهارة زى ما بتقول عمره ما كان هيغلط من الاول و ينصاع للشيطان ولا ايه رأيك ?


 
*انت قراتي مداخلتي كويس ؟ *
*ولا داخلة للمجادلة و الاعادة بدون بناء فقط ؟ *
*من قال ان الخطية تورث ؟*
*ارجعي لمداخلتي تاني في اول الموضوع *


----------



## *Dina* (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



اسامه ماهر قال:


> فحين اخطاء ادم واكل من الشجرة بذلك تعدي ادم وكسر الوصيه واخطاء الي ذات الله ولان الخطيئه موجها الي الله الا محدود بالتالي عقاب الخطيئه لا محدود اذن اخطاء ادم وادم ينوب عن البشريه وبالتالي اولاد ادم من هابيل وقايين الي الان كنا موجودين في اصلاب ادم فلذلك نرث نحن الخطيئه عن ادم



ايوا انا قريتها كويس وفهمت انت عايز تقول ايه 
لكن ده اللى قاله الاستاذ اسامة وانا رديت عليه 
ف حضرتك قريت مداخلته كويس ??!


----------



## Basilius (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

انا بتكلم عن مداخلتك انتي 
انا تكلمت و الاخوة عن هذة الجزئية 
وقلنا ان الخطية بذاتها لا تورث و شرحتلك 
تقومي بكل بساطة تقولي 


> لو كان العدل لازم ياخد مجراه كانت العقوبة تبقى على ادم بس اى ان الخطية لا تورث او حتى حبها




*ارجعي للاول مادام عاوزة تفهمي و اقراي الاجابة على هذة الجزئية *
*عقوبة الاكل من الشجرة اة على ادم بس و هو اللي هيتحاسب عليها *
*عاوزة تفهمي ازاي يبقى ترجعي للمداخلات القديمة *
*اسلوب المط و المماطلة لا ينفع ابدا *
*اذا كنتي كل شوية بترجعي للصفر فهذا شانك انت وحدك *
*الطبيعة الفاسدة و طبيعة الخطية هي التي ورثناها يا استاذة للمرة الخمسين *
*الخطية لا تورث بعينها الله لا يحاسب الابن على انة قاتل لان ابوة قاتل *
*انما لا يوجد انسان واحد لا الابن ولا الاب بلا خطية *
*فالجميع يخطا و هذة هي الطبيعة الفاسدة او طبيعة الخطية الموروثة *
*فلا يوجد انسان واحد بلا خطية ايا كانت هذة الخطية *
*الابن لا يرث ذنب الاب *
*لكن الابن ايضا لة خطية تختلف عن خطية الاب لانة لا يوجد احدا بلا خطية *

*مش عارف اعيد تاني ولا اية *
*مماطلة مماطلة بلا بناء ولا استنتاج و تقدم يذكر .... ما هذا الحوار !!!*


----------



## Tabitha (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> ماشى يا قمر فهماكى
> 
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> عال العال،





> و دلوقتى ما فى كتييييير بيعصوا ربنا هنحتاج فداء تانى ?



لا طبعاً، لأن بقدرة لاهوت السيد المسيح اللا محدود عمل الفداء كافي لغفران خطايا كل البشر في كل العصور 

*لان الموت الذي ماته قد ماته للخطية مرة واحدة والحياة التي يحياها فيحياها لله . 
(رو 6 : 10)* 

*عالمين ان المسيح بعد ما أقيم من الاموات لا يموت ايضا . لا يسود عليه الموت بعد .* (رو 6 : 9)


----------



## Tabitha (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> يعنى حضرتك كدة بتسقط التكليف ?
> خلاص كلو مغفورة خطاياه



مش فاهماكي يا دينا!!!
دي تريقة ولا ايه!!!!


----------



## *Dina* (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> انا بتكلم عن مداخلتك انتي
> انا تكلمت و الاخوة عن هذة الجزئية
> وقلنا ان الخطية بذاتها لا تورث و شرحتلك
> تقومي بكل بساطة تقولي
> ...



واضح ان حضرتك بالك مش طويل وانا مش هطول عشان مخنقكش
انا فاهمة كويس اوى ان الخطية لا تورث وحضرتك وضحت الموضوع ده اكتر من مرة 

اللى انا قصدته هو اللى حضرتك قولته ده وراثة الطبيعة الفاسدة .. ده  اللى انا مش فاهماه وده اللى انا رمزت ليه على قد ما فهمت ب حب الخطيئة 
لكن انا فاهمة كويس ان الانسان مورثش خطية اكل الشجرة 
لكن اللى انا شايفاه و اقصده ان حب الخطية او الطبيعة الفاسدة يستحييل ان يورث
و عن حقيقة انه لا يوجد انسان واحد دون خطية فذلك بال طبع صحيح لكت تفسيره عندنا مختلف
حضرتك بترجعه لوراثة الطبيعة الفاسدة
وانا برجعه لاننا بشر .. والبشر بالطبع يخطئون لانهم ليسوا كاملين
وانا اسفه لو حضرتك شايف ان الحوار معايا مش بناء انا بس بحاول افهم اللى مش فهماه


----------



## fredyyy (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> يعنى حضرتك كدة بتسقط التكليف ?
> خلاص كلو مغفورة خطاياه



*مكتوب:
1يو 2:2 
وهو كفارة لخطايانا.ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم ايضا 

المقصود هنا قيمة الكفّارة (كافية لخطايا كل العالم)

 يو 3:15 
 لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.

لكن من الذي يستفيد من هذة الكفّارة ...كل من يؤمن به 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عب 9:22 ........ وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة

يا سلام ده عدل الله الرحيم المحبة 
مفيش مغفرة الا بسفك دم !!

نوضح بطريقة أخري

مذا نفعل لكي نبقي على قيد الحياة ... نتناول الطعام كل يوم 

مما يتكون طعامنا ... نباتي + حيواني

وماذا يحدث للطعام قبل أن نأكله ... يفقد حياته

إذاً  لكي نعيش حياة محدودة ... نقبل أن نتغذى على موت الحي المحدود

وإذا كنا نريد أن نعيش حياة بلا حدود ... 

لابد أن نتغذى على موت الحي الذي هو بلا حدود

اي لابد أن نقبل موت المسيح الغير محدود

لكي نحيا الى الأبد*


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

+



> واضح ان حضرتك بالك مش طويل وانا مش هطول عشان مخنقكش
> انا فاهمة كويس اوى ان الخطية لا تورث وحضرتك وضحت الموضوع ده اكتر من مرة
> 
> اللى انا قصدته هو اللى حضرتك قولته ده وراثة الطبيعة الفاسدة .. ده اللى انا مش فاهماه وده اللى انا رمزت ليه على قد ما فهمت ب حب الخطيئة
> ...





الاخت دينا .. 

إن كانت الطبيعة الفاسدة هي مسألة طبيعية فى الإنسان لانه بشر و البشر غير كاملين .. فهل معنى ذلك أن الله خلقه بهذه الطبيعة الفاسدة ؟؟!! .. تخيلي معى بداية الخلق .. و الله تبارك إسمه يخلق الإنسان الأول .. فهل يخلقه بطبيعة فاسدة ؟ .. أم يخلقه إنسان طاهر و نقي ؟ .. و إن خلقه بطبيعة فاسدة فإي ذنب يقع على الإنسان إن إخطأ ؟؟ .. و أليس يكون هذا نقص فى الله - حاشا - أن يخلق الإنسان بطبيعة فاسدة ؟؟ .. أو ليس يكون هذا ظلم بين قد وقع على الإنسان ؟ .. فكيف يخلق الله - تبارك إسمه - الإنسان بطبيعة فاسدة و بداخله ميل للخطية .. و بعدها يأتى الله و يحاسبه على خطاياه ؟؟؟!!!!!!!! .. كيف يحاسب الله الإنسان على خطاياى هذا الأخير والله تبارك إسمه هو الذى خلقه بهذه الطبيعة الفاسدة و حب الخطية ؟؟؟!!!!! 

جاوبيني و بعدها نكمل مناقشة .. 

و برجاء من الاخوة الاحباء توضيح الاجابات أكثر ..


----------



## Basilius (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



> وانا اسفه لو حضرتك شايف ان الحوار معايا مش بناء انا بس بحاول افهم اللى مش فهماه


 
*لاء متتاسفيش بس ياريت تقراي جيدا *



> عن حقيقة انه لا يوجد انسان واحد دون خطية فذلك بال طبع صحيح لكت تفسيره عندنا مختلف
> حضرتك بترجعه لوراثة الطبيعة الفاسدة
> وانا برجعه لاننا بشر .. والبشر بالطبع يخطئون لانهم ليسوا كاملين


 
*طب ما هي دي الطبيعة البشرية الفاسدة *
*التي دخلت الى العالم من اول خطية ادم مرورا باجدانا وصولا الى حقارتي *
*خلي بالك الله لم يخلق ادم خاطىء او بطبيعة فاسدة ... ادم و حواء هما اللذين تحولا الى الطبيعة الفاسدة بالخطية ... فالله حذرهم و لكنهم اخطاوا *
*وهنا الدلالة على ان الخطية هي الموت ... لانة قبل الخطية كان ادم يعيش مع الله في جنة عدن بكل قداسة تليق بمحضر الله و سموة الالهي *
*اما عندما اخطىء فقد استحق الموت بالانفصال عن الله و لهذا طرد من الجنة *
*من اجل الخطية ... ونحن نخطىء و نخطىء مثل ادم لاننا ورثنا هذة الطبيعة الفاسدة من ادم ... فالجميع يخطىء سواء بالفعل او بالقول او بالفكر *
*و الخطية مهما كانت صغيرة او كبيرة فهي خطية و ضد قداسة الله *
*و لذلك اصبحنا كلنا مستحقين لحكم الموت بالانفصال الكلي عن الله *


----------



## *Dina* (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انا مقولتش ان الله خلق الانسان و بداخله ميل للخطأ
ولكن اللى اقصده هو التالى
طلما احنا عندنا فكرة عن الكمال يبقى اكيد فى نقص صح ولا لأ
يعنى اكيد زى ما فى الكامل وهو الله وحده تبارك وتعالى فى الناقص مثل البشر وما دون الله سبحانه وتعالى
يعنى مهما كان الانسان عند بدء الخليقة طاهر ونقى فمن المستحيل ان يكون فى نقاء او طهارة الله و بذلك يكون الله تعالى الاكمل الوحيد وبذلك يكون فى الانسان نقص و مهما كان قليلا و ذلك يجعله يخطىء


----------



## *Dina* (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *لاء متتاسفيش بس ياريت تقراي جيدا *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ماشى هقرا كويس عشان مزعلش حضرتك منى .. وانا اسفة تانى
و نرجع لموضوعنا و معلش هسأل سؤال غبى شوية
حضرتك قولت عند صلب المسيح كدة كل الخطايا بدءأ من خطية ادم لأخر خطيئة الى يوم القيامة مغفورة لانه تم التكفير عنها ?


----------



## *Dina* (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



Anestas!a قال:


> مش فاهماكي يا دينا!!!
> دي تريقة ولا ايه!!!!



مش بتريق يا قمر طبعا انا مش داخلة هنا اتريق 
لكن انتى عارفة يعنى ايه التكليف ?


----------



## Tabitha (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> مش بتريق يا قمر طبعا انا مش داخلة هنا اتريق
> لكن انتى عارفة يعنى ايه التكليف ?



طب تصدقي بقى انك انتي اللي قمر ،

وتصدقي بردك اني مش فاهمة تقصدي ايه بــ (التكليف) !


----------



## Tabitha (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> يعنى مهما كان الانسان عند بدء الخليقة طاهر ونقى فمن المستحيل ان يكون فى نقاء او طهارة الله و بذلك يكون الله تعالى الاكمل الوحيد وبذلك يكون فى الانسان نقص و مهما كان قليلا و ذلك يجعله يخطىء



مافي خلاف ابدا يا اختنا دينا على حكاية ان الله هو الكامل، كلي الطهارة والقداسة ، 

ولكن عندي ليكي استفسار صغير !

تقصدي ايه بـــ"وبذلك يكون فى الانسان نقص و مهما كان قليلا و ذلك يجعله يخطىء" 

نقص من حيث ايه؟ 
القدرة ولا الإرادة ولا إيه؟

إنتي بتقولي نقص يجعل الإنسان يخطئ!! 

الله منذ خلق الإنسان أعطى له كاااااامل الإرادة، أي يختار اللي هو عايزه،

اي اعطاه كاامل الحرية، يبقى كيف نقول"نقص يجعله يخطئ"*!*


متفقين ولا مش متفقين  *!*


----------



## *Dina* (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



Anestas!a قال:


> طب تصدقي بقى انك انتي اللي قمر ،
> 
> وتصدقي بردك اني مش فاهمة تقصدي ايه بــ (التكليف) !





لا طبعا دنتى قمر المنتدى كله 
التكليف ده هو اللى مخلينى قالبة دماغكو كل ده
التكليف ده عندنا فى الاسلام هو الثواب و العقاب
يعنى اخد حسنات على الخير اللى بعمله و سيئة على الشر 
و يوم القيامة بتحاسب من ربنا على اساس الخير والشر اللى بعمله 
و على الاساس ده بيتحدد مصيرى الجنة ولا النار 
وده اللى بسأل عليه هل كدة كل البشر مكانهم الجنة ?


----------



## *Dina* (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



Anestas!a قال:


> مافي خلاف ابدا يا اختنا دينا على حكاية ان الله هو الكامل، كلي الطهارة والقداسة ،
> 
> ولكن عندي ليكي استفسار صغير !
> 
> ...


بصى انا اللى اقصده ان طلاما فى فكرة عن الخير يبقى اكيد فى شررررر
فى كمال يبقى اكيييد فى نقص 
متفقة معايا فى كدة ?

واكيد الكمال لله وحده صح ?
يبقى ربنا الوحيد اللى ميغلطش صح ?
يبقى اكيد الانسان ممكن يغلط صح ولا لأ
لانه مهما كانت فطرته الاوليه كاملة و طاهرة عمرها ما هتوصل لكمال الله يبقى اكيد ممكن يغلط


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*




*Dina* قال:


> انا مقولتش ان الله خلق الانسان و بداخله ميل للخطأ





*Dina* قال:


> ولكن اللى اقصده هو التالى
> طلما احنا عندنا فكرة عن الكمال يبقى اكيد فى نقص صح ولا لأ
> يعنى اكيد زى ما فى الكامل وهو الله وحده تبارك وتعالى فى الناقص مثل البشر وما دون الله سبحانه وتعالى
> يعنى مهما كان الانسان عند بدء الخليقة طاهر ونقى فمن المستحيل ان يكون فى نقاء او طهارة الله و بذلك يكون الله تعالى الاكمل الوحيد وبذلك يكون فى الانسان نقص و مهما كان قليلا و ذلك يجعله يخطىء




*+*

الاخت دينا ..

الله - تبارك إسمه - هو الكامل .. كامل كمال مُطلق .. أزلي أبدي .. أما الإنسان .. فعندما خلقه الله .. خلقه كامل أيضاً .. و لكن كمال نسبي .. نسبياً بالقياس إلي كمال الله المُطلق .. 

فالله خلق آدم لا يعرف الشر .. لا يعرف سوى الخير فقط .. خلقه إنسان نقي .. طاهر .. عاقل .. حر .. و خلقه أيضاً خالد .. لا يموت .. و فى هذا يقول الكتاب المقدس أن الله خلق آدم على صورته و مثاله .. على صورة الله خلقه .. أي خلقه على صورته فى الطهارة و النقاء و العقل .. و لكن بشكل نسبي .. و إلا لصار آدم كائن غير بشرى .. ملاك مثلاً .. فالملائكة معرفتهم تفوق البشر .. و حواسهم أو ما يطلق عليه حواس لديهم .. تفوق البشر .. كقدرتهم على الرؤية و السمع و الحركة .. إلخ .. 

المهم أن آدم خُلق بطبيعة لا تعرف الشر .. طبيعة نقية .. و هذا منطقياً و روحياً معقول جداً جداً .. لان الله لا يخلق شىء نجس أو فاسد .. إطلاقاً .. حاشا لله أن يكون كذلك .. 

و كون انك تقارني بين طبيعة الله و طبيعة الإنسان .. و تقولى أن من خلال المقارنة نجد أن الإنسان كائن ناقص .. فهذا ظُلم للإنسان .. و تجنى على الله تبارك إٍسمه .. فكيف نقارن بين المخلوق و الخالق !!!! .. فالله خلق الإنسان و بحسب طبيعته الترابية .. خلقه كامل .. و لكنه محدود .. محدود فى تفكيره .. و محدود حتى فى نقاءه و طهارته .. و لكن ليس معنى محدوديته أنه ناقص .. فكلمة ( ناقص ) معناها أن هناك شىء كان يجب أن يأخذه الإنسان و لم يأخذه .. و لذا أصبح ناقص .. و هذا مُحال ان يصدر من الله تبارك إسمه .. و لكن الإنسان خُلق كامل بالنسبة لما يجب أن يكون عليه .. 

أما الطبيعة الفاسدة .. فلأن الإنسان حر الإرادة .. و هذه من صفات كماله ( النسبي ) أنه حُر .. فإستجاب لإغواء الحية ( الشيطان ) .. و سقط فى المعصية .. و حدث تغير كيميائى فى طبيعته حتماً .. و هذا ما يقوله علماء اللاهوت  .. و فسدت طبيعته بإرادته هو فقط .. و لذا إستوجب أن يخرج من الجنة التى لا يوجد فيها سوى الطهارة و النقاء .. و إلا لماذا خرج من الجنة إذاً إن كان الله قد غفر له وإنتهى الامر ؟! 

أنتظر تعليقك حتى نكمل المناقشة إن أراد المسيح له المجد 

تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

*ُأدعِّم قول الأخ / REDEMPTION في القول :

على صورة الله خلقه .. أي خلقه على صورته فى الطهارة و النقاء و العقل

لننظر كمال العقل في آدم

الذي هو أول خلق الله (المخلوق النموذجي)

تك 2:19  
وجبل الرب الاله من الارض كل حيوانات البرية وكل طيور السماء.فاحضرها الى آدم ليرى ماذا يدعوها.وكل ما دعا به آدم ذات نفس حية فهو اسمها.

لقد أطلق آدم على كل حيوان اسمه (جميع الحيوانات)

 ولم ينسى اسم اي حيوان (كمال الفهم وقوة الذاكرة)*


----------



## *Dina* (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

طب كدة برضه محدش رد على سؤالى ... كدة كل البشر داخلين الجنة بعد فداء المسيح لينا اللى مش محتاج يكون بعده اى فداء


----------



## ابن الشرق (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> طب كدة برضه محدش رد على سؤالى ... كدة كل البشر داخلين الجنة بعد فداء المسيح لينا اللى مش محتاج يكون بعده اى فداء


 

موضوعك كان عن فداء السيد المسيح له المجد للبشر 


نتكلم عن الايمان الحقيقي 

 من هو مستحق الفداء ؟ 


فالايمان الحقيقي الحي و المقرون بثمار هذا الايمان الحقيقي الاعمال هما الشرط الاساسي للخلاص الشخصي 


يقول السيد المسيح له المجد

[q-bible] 
«اُدْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَاب الضَّيِّقِ، لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ، وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ! مَا أَضْيَقَ الْبَابَ وَأَكْرَبَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ، وَقَلِيلُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَجِدُونَهُ!
[/q-bible]

و يكمل في نفس الاصحاح ليقول

[q-bible]
«لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
[/q-bible]


----------



## *Dina* (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

مفهمتش برضه يا استاذ 
يعنى المسيحييين بس اللى استحقوا الفداء ????


----------



## ابن الشرق (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

كما يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس 

المؤمنين الحقيقيين بالسيد المسيح الذين قبلوا الفداء و عملوا ارادة الله في حياتهم هم الذين سيخلصون كما وعدنا السيد المسيح له المجد


----------



## *Dina* (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



ابن الشرق قال:


> كما يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس
> 
> المؤمنين الحقيقيين بالسيد المسيح الذين قبلوا الفداء و عملوا ارادة الله في حياتهم هم الذين سيخلصون كما وعدنا السيد المسيح له المجد



يعنى تفسيرا ل كلامك اليهود و المسلمين داخلين النار ?

طب ومصير الناس اللى كانوا قبل الفداء ايه اكيد هما مش مؤمنين بيه لانهم ماتوا قبل ما يحصل الفداء هيدخلوا النار برضه?

يعنى رد المسيحيين بس اللى داخلين الجنة 
 اه ولا لأ


----------



## Basilius (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> يعنى تفسيرا ل كلامك اليهود و المسلمين داخلين النار ?
> 
> طب ومصير الناس اللى كانوا قبل الفداء ايه اكيد هما مش مؤمنين بيه لانهم ماتوا قبل ما يحصل الفداء هيدخلوا النار برضه?
> 
> ...


 

*الله عادل يا استاذة *
*المسيح فدى كل الناس قبلة و بعدة المؤمنين باسمة *
*فقبل المسيح كان الناس يؤمنوا بالله القدير اللذي اعلن عن نفسة مرار مثلما اعلن مع موسى و هارون و جميع الانبياء *
*فكان البشر يعرفوا من هو الله وكانوا يطيعوا تعاليمة مثلا كالوصايا العشرة *

*فالمسيح فدى كل البشر قبلة و بعدة فقط للمؤمنين باسمة او للذي يقبل فداؤة وهذا بعد مجيئة *
*فاللة سيحاسب كل انسان على الحقبة الزمنية اللي كان فيها *
*وعلى المعرفة البشرية بالله في ذلك الوقت والتي كان يحددها الله في هذة الازمان .... وايضا هؤلاء البشر تم فداؤهم من الحكم الصادر الازلي ضد الخطية فالمسيح فدى من قبل و من بعدة ... من بعدة بشرط ان يؤمن باسمة و يؤمن بفداؤة ......*
*فاللة فدى ادم و فدى جميع البشر قبل مجىء المسيح و سيحاسبوا بحسب الشرائع او التعاليم الالهية التي كانت موجودة في وقتهم *
*اما بعد المسيح فالمستحق لفداؤة هو من امن باسمة لانة خلاص جاء المسيح و اعلن للعالم عن فداؤة و اعطى للبشر الشريعة الجديدة (( شريعة النعمة و الخلاص )) شريعة الروح وهي العهد الجديد *


----------



## ابن الشرق (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> يعنى تفسيرا ل كلامك اليهود و المسلمين داخلين النار ?
> 
> طب ومصير الناس اللى كانوا قبل الفداء ايه اكيد هما مش مؤمنين بيه لانهم ماتوا قبل ما يحصل الفداء هيدخلوا النار برضه?
> 
> ...


 

لقد وعد الله البشرية منذ سفر التكوين بالخلاص بواسطة نسل المرأة 

و لهذا المؤمنين الحقيقيين بالله قبل الفداء رقدوا على رجاء الخلاص و الفداء 

و حين تم الفداء خلصوا 



اما عن ناحية دخول الملكوت السماوي 

فالسيد المسيح هو الذي سيدين العالم 

و كثيرين لن يدخلوا لان السيد المسيح اعلن عن الباب الضيق المؤدي الى الملكوت 


سلام و نعمة


----------



## *Dina* (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

ايه هو الباب الضيق ده ??
و برضه حضرتك مجوبتنيش 
يعنى فى المسيحية كدة .. كل المسلمين واليهود داخلين النار ?


----------



## Tabitha (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> ايه هو الباب الضيق ده ??
> و برضه حضرتك مجوبتنيش
> يعنى فى المسيحية كدة .. كل المسلمين واليهود داخلين النار ?



زي ما قالوا ليكي اخواتي ان السيد المسيح هو الذي سيدين العالم 

[Q-BIBLE]*رؤيا 22 : 12--16*
*وها انا آتي سريعا واجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله. 13 انا الالف والياء.البداية والنهاية.الاول والآخر.  طوبى للذين يصنعون وصاياه ..... انا يسوع ........ *[/Q-BIBLE]



وبعدين لا تنزعجي يا أخت دينا إحنا بنتكم عن ملكوت السموات وليس جنة حور العين وأنهار العسل واللبن.


----------



## ابن الشرق (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> ايه هو الباب الضيق ده ??
> و برضه حضرتك مجوبتنيش
> يعنى فى المسيحية كدة .. كل المسلمين واليهود داخلين النار ?


 

الباب الضيق يعني الذي يريد الخلاص عليه ان ينتصر ضد الخطيئة في حياته بنعمة الرب

السيد المسيح هو النور الحقيقي و كما قال 

[Q-BIBLE] 
أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ».
[/Q-BIBLE]


و قال له المجد ايضا 

[Q-BIBLE] 
أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*




*Dina* قال:


> ايه هو الباب الضيق ده ??





*Dina* قال:


> و برضه حضرتك مجوبتنيش
> يعنى فى المسيحية كدة .. كل المسلمين واليهود داخلين النار ?




*+*

الاخت دينا ..

الباب الضيق  هو رمز مجازى لكل المتاعب و الضيقات اللى هيلاقيها المؤمنين بالمسيح .. علشان كده سموها بالباب الضيق .. يعنى هيلاقوا ضيقات و مشاكل فى حياتهم وسط العالم .. 


أما المسلمين و اليهود هيدخلوا النار ولا لاء .. 

ففي قاعده مهمه فى الحكم على الموضوع ده .. أولاً المسيح له المجد قال أن من لا يؤمن بي لن يدخل الملكوت .. فإن كان المسلم يعمل أعمال خير .. فأعمال الخير دى من وجهة نظره هو فقط أو من وجهة نظر المسلمين جميعاً هى صحيحة و هى فعلا أعمال خير .. لكن من وجهة نظرالمسيحية مش كلها أعمال خير .. زى مثلاً .. المسلم يؤمن في قرارة نفسه أن أي شخص غير مسلم هو كافر .. لفظ كافر هذا .. خطية .. فمن اعطاه الحق أن يكفر الآخرين ؟ .. و مش هنتكلم عن المسلمين اللى بيقتلوا ( الكفرة ) فلو فرضنا أن هذه الافعال مثل القتل و الإهانة و خلافه .. ليست من تعاليم الاسلام .. يتبقى لنا أمرين مهمين جداً جداً .. أولاً إيمان المسلمين بالمسيح .. و ثانياً علاقة المسلمين بالآخرين .. 

من جهة إيمان المسلمين بالمسيح .. فواضحة تماماً .. بل هى جوهر عقيدتهم .. أن المسيح بالنسبة لهم نبي .. و ليس غير نبي .. أي أنه مجرد إنسان عادي و لكنه نبي .. فهم إذاً لا يؤمنون بالمسيح رباً و إلهاً مباركاً فوق الكل .. و هنا يكونوا قد أنكروا الله الواحد الحقيقي .. 

و ثانياً علاقتهم بالآخرين .. أي علاقتهم بغير المسلمين .. عندنا فى الكتاب المقدس أن أعظم وصية هى ان تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك و من كل فكرك و قريبك كنفسك .. و عندما سُئل مخلصنا الصالح عمن هو قريبى هذا ؟ .. قص علينا قصة السامرى الصالح - أعتقد انك تعرفينها - و السامري الصالح هذا وجد رجل بين الحياة والموت و قدم له يد المساعدة و لم يتركه حتى تعافى تماماً .. و لم يكن قريب لذلك الرجل لا من قريب أو بعيد .. بل بالعكس .. كان ذلك الرجل المُصاب يهودي و السامرى الصالح رجل سامرى - من السامرة - و اليهود يكرهون السامريين كثيراً .. و هذه حقيقة تاريخية وكتابية باقية حتى يومنا هذا  .. و مع ذلك لم يتوانى ذلك الرجل السامرى .. بتقديم يد المساعدة لهذا اليهودى الذى يعلم انه يكرهه كثيراً ! 

هذه هو الوصية العُظمى يا عزيزتي .. 

فهل ينطبق ما سبق على اليهود و المسلمين ؟ .. بالطبع لا .. إذاً إن لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح له المجد و يحفظوا تعاليمه و يعملوا بها .. لن يدخلوا ملكوت السموات .. 

حتى فى المسيحيين .. فليس كل المسيحييون سيدخلون السموات لمجرد أنهم يؤمنون بالمسيح و كفى .. كلاً بالطبع .. فالمسيحي الذى يسير بحسب تعاليم الكتاب المقدس .. و يمتلأ قلبه بالمحبة لله و للجميع .. و يحيا بالفضيلة و النقاوة و السيرة الحسنة فى الحياة و يكون إنسان بناء و فعال .. هو فقط من يستحق أن يدخل ملكوت السموات ..

كما أن المسيح عزيزتي .. غفر لنا الخطية الجدية .. و حمل عنا ( عقوبة ) الخطية الجدية هذه .. و لكنه لم يصفح عن كل خطايانا الحاضرة و المستقبلية كما فهمت من سؤالك الاسبق .. فلن يصفح عن خطايانا و يغفرها لنا مالم نقدم توبة صادقة نقية عنها .. 

لينير الله تبارك إسمه أذهاننا جميعاً لسماع كلمته الحية المقدسة و العمل بها


----------



## *Dina* (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



Anestas!a قال:


> زي ما قالوا ليكي اخواتي ان السيد المسيح هو الذي سيدين العالم
> 
> [Q-BIBLE]*رؤيا 22 : 12--16*
> *وها انا آتي سريعا واجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله. 13 انا الالف والياء.البداية والنهاية.الاول والآخر.  طوبى للذين يصنعون وصاياه ..... انا يسوع ........ *[/Q-BIBLE]
> ...



ميرسى على زوقك 
و بيتهيألى انا متريقتش على دينك عشان تغلطى فى دينى
و اما عن الملكوت السماوى ف ياريت بما انك ذكرتيه ايه هو فى وجهة نظر المسيحية
يعنى الجنة عبارة عن ايه فى المسيحية طبعا ياريت تجاوبينى اجابة مدعمة ب ايات من الانجيل


----------



## ابن الشرق (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

عزيزتي دينا 

اذا تريدين السؤال عن أي موضوع آخر 


يرجى فتح موضوع جديد حتى لا يتشتت هذا الموضوع 



سلام و نعمة


----------



## *Dina* (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> الاخت دينا ..
> 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يعنى افهم من كلام حضرتك ان اه كل اليهود و المسلمين داخيلن النار لان احنا حتى لو بنعمل خير ف ده من منظورنا احنا بس لاننا من الاصل مش مأمنين ان يسوع المسيح هو الله و نكتفى فقط بأنه نبى من عند الله يعنى مهما عملنا من خير ف احنا داخلين النار 
طب ليه ميحصلش فداء تانى ليه ميفديش المسلمين و اليهود  واحنا مش من خلقه برضه والمفروض ان الله محبة  وبيحب خلقه كلهم وحنا من خلقه برضه 
الاسلام ظهر بعد ظهور المسيح ب 600 سنة ليه ربنا ميغفرلناش بقى زى ما بذل لبنه الوحيد لفداء ادم و نسله رغم ان ادم اخطأ و هو عايش مع الله فى الملكوت السماوى مش احنا من نسل ادم برضه و لو احنا على ضلال ليه ربنا مينقذناش و ميسامحناش 
على الاقل ده احنا غلطنا بعد الفداء ب 600 سنة  و مكناش عايشين فى حضرة السمو  الالهى 
كده اللى حضرتك بتقولوا ده بيتنافى مع عدل و محبه الله
و تانى حاجة ايه هى الخطية الجدية وايه هى عقوبتها ?


----------



## *Dina* (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



ابن الشرق قال:


> عزيزتي دينا
> 
> اذا تريدين السؤال عن أي موضوع آخر
> 
> ...



اوك انا اسفة يا استاذ ابن الشرق


----------



## REDEMPTION (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

*+*

بعد إذن أخي الحبيب إبن الشرق .. اعتقد أن سؤال الاخت دينا هذه المره فى نفس سياق الموضوع الاصلي .. فليسمح لي أخي الحبيب الإجابة عليه 





*Dina* قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





*Dina* قال:


> يعنى افهم من كلام حضرتك ان اه كل اليهود و المسلمين داخيلن النار لان احنا حتى لو بنعمل خير ف ده من منظورنا احنا بس لاننا من الاصل مش مأمنين ان يسوع المسيح هو الله و نكتفى فقط بأنه نبى من عند الله يعنى مهما عملنا من خير ف احنا داخلين النار
> طب ليه ميحصلش فداء تانى ليه ميفديش المسلمين و اليهود واحنا مش من خلقه برضه والمفروض ان الله محبة وبيحب خلقه كلهم وحنا من خلقه برضه
> الاسلام ظهر بعد ظهور المسيح ب 600 سنة ليه ربنا ميغفرلناش بقى زى ما بذل لبنه الوحيد لفداء ادم و نسله رغم ان ادم اخطأ و هو عايش مع الله فى الملكوت السماوى مش احنا من نسل ادم برضه و لو احنا على ضلال ليه ربنا مينقذناش و ميسامحناش
> على الاقل ده احنا غلطنا بعد الفداء ب 600 سنة و مكناش عايشين فى حضرة السمو الالهى
> كده اللى حضرتك بتقولوا ده بيتنافى مع عدل و محبه الله





الاخت دينا .. 

تحية وسلام .. 

لم يأتي المسيح تبارك إسمه للمسيحيين فقط .. فبالعقل هل كان يوجد مسيحيين عندما جاء المسيح ؟  .. 

المسيح له المجد أتى للعالم كله .. ركزى عزيزتي فى الاجابة  .. أتى للعالم كله بلا إستثناء .. و العالم كله وقتها كان ينحصر فى ديانتين رئيسيتين .. اليهودية .. و الوثنية ( الامم ) .. و هناك الكثير من الآيات الموجوده في الكتاب المقدس التى توضح جيداً أن المسيح قد جاء للعالم كله .. و يمكنك التعمق قليلاً فى هذه الجزئية إن راجعتى الرد على الشيخ الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي فى قسم الردود على المواقع ..

فالمسيح قد جاء للعالم كله .. و الذين قبلوه و آمنوا به هم المسيحييون حالياً .. و الباب مازال مفتوح لكل من يريد أن يؤمن به لتكون له الحياة الابدية .. حتى يوم الدين . 





> و تانى حاجة ايه هى الخطية الجدية وايه هى عقوبتها ?


 

 الخطية الجدية هذه هي سقوط أبينا آدم فى المعصية .. فقد عصى أبينا آدم الله و أكل من الشجرة المُحرمة .. و قد حذره الله أنه يوم يأكل من هذه الشجرة المُحرمة .. موتاً يموت .. و لما أكل آدم كان يستوجب الموت .. و الموت هنا ليس المقصود به الموت الجسدى فقط .. بل و الروحي و الادبي و الابدي .. كل هذه الانواع هى المقصود بها بكلمة ( موت ) هنا .. فآدم عندما خلقه الله له المجد كان خالد .. لا يموت .. و لكنه بعد المعصية مات .. كما أنه طُرد من الجنة و هو الذى خلقه الله كي يعيش فى الجنة .. و لكن بعد المعصية طُرد ..  وعندما مات بالجسد  نزل إلى أسافل الجحيم فى إنتظار مجىء المخلص الذى يرفع عنه هذه العقوبة ... 

و العالم كله عزيزتي قد فداه المسيح من هذه الخطية .. المسيح مات من أجلك .. صدقيني مات من أجلك أنت .. فأنت قد ورثتى الخطية الجدية مثلنا تماماً .. بدليل أنك تُخطىء .. و لكن المسيح قدم عنك العقوبة .. و مات بدلاً منك .. و بدلاً مني .. و من أجل العالم كله مات المسيح له المجد .. و قام .

الفارق الوحيد بيني و بينك هو أنني أؤمن من اعماق قلبي بأن المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد .. و هذا ليس كفراً أبداً .. بل بالعكس تماماً .. و يمكننا إن أدتي أن نتناقش فى هذه الجزئية فى موضوع مستقل 

تحياتي و أنتظر مشاركتك


----------



## Basilius (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

*يا عزيزتي دينا *
*اللة يباركلك في عمرك وفي احبابك *
*الخطية الجدية او الاصلية هي اللي بنتكلم عليها من اول الموضوع *
*يمكن الاسم جديد عليكي او اول مرة تسمعية " الخطية الجدية " *
*لكن هي الخطية الاصلية و هي مرتبطة بموضوع الطبيعة الفاسدة التي دخلت الى العالم اجمع و اصبح العالم خطاة كلنا و انتي و حقارتي *
*فالموضوع كلة مرتبط ببعضة *

*ومن فضلك ركزي في الاجابات وابني راي و فكرة كاملة مش مقتطفة                                   **انا اسف طبعا *


----------



## *Dina* (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> بعد إذن أخي الحبيب إبن الشرق .. اعتقد أن سؤال الاخت دينا هذه المره فى نفس سياق الموضوع الاصلي .. فليسمح لي أخي الحبيب الإجابة عليه
> 
> ...


ميرسى استاذى على رد حضرتك بس قبل ما ارد احب اوضح ان رد الاستاذ ابن الشرق كان على انى سألت عن ايه هى الجنة ف المفهوم المسيحى وليس سياق الموضوع الاصلى و له و لك جزيل الشكر

اما بقى عن موضوعنا ..
انا فاهمة طبعا ان قبل ظهور السيد المسيح كانت الديانتين السائدتين الوثنية و اليهودية 
و مختلفتش مع حضرتك 
اللى انا مش قادرة افهمه بقى هو تفسير كلمة "موتا تموت "
حضرتك بتفسرها بالموت المعنوى والادبى و الانفصال عن الله والنزول الارض ام الموت الحقيقى???!!
ولا يمكن ان يكون الاتنين .. لان الكلمة اما ان يكون المقصود منها الموت المعنوى او الحقيقى لان التناقض ميتجمعش فى كلمة واحدة 


[Q-BIBLE]15 وَأَخَذَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَهَا وَيَحْفَظَهَا. 16 وَأَوْصَى الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ قَائِلاً: «مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ تَأْكُلُ أَكْلاً، 17 وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ». [/Q-BIBLE]


هنا قاله يوم تأكل منها موت تموت ..
ذ اذا كان الاكل حقيقى يبقى الموت حقيقى برضه 
يعنى انه مبقاش خالد و نزل الارض و ده كان عقابه 
مقالوش هتدخل النار لو كلت منها اه ادم عصى ربنا ولكنه عوقب على عصيانه بنزوله الارض 
كما قال الكتاب المقدس :
[Q-BIBLE]ملعونة الأرض بسببك، وبالتعب تأكل منها كل أيام حياتك، وشوكاً وحسكاً تنبت لك، وتأكل عشب الحقل، بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزاً ".
[/Q-BIBLE]
اما بقى عن ان المسيح اتى من اجلى و الصلب فهذا اكيد منطقى تبعا ل موضوع الفداء و سببه فى الاعتقاد المسيحى
واما عن موضوع عدم ايمانى ب الوهيته فذلك بالفعل نستطيع ان نناقشه و سوف نفعل ان شاء الله
و عندى سؤال اخر .. لماذا قرر الله نزول ابنه الوحيد للفداء فى ذلك الوقت ?


----------



## *Dina* (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *يا عزيزتي دينا *
> *اللة يباركلك في عمرك وفي احبابك *
> *الخطية الجدية او الاصلية هي اللي بنتكلم عليها من اول الموضوع *
> *يمكن الاسم جديد عليكي او اول مرة تسمعية " الخطية الجدية " *
> ...



سورى انا بس مفهمتش لفظ الجدية
و حاضر هركز وانا فعلا مركزة و بحاول افهم و لذلك اسألتى كتير عشان افهم الكلام من منظوركم كامل من غير ما يبقى فى اى علامات استفهام ف دماغى


----------



## REDEMPTION (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

*+*

الاخت العزيزة دينا .. 

سيتم الإجابة على كل أسئلتك بمشيئة الله اليوم مساءً نظراً لإنشغالي فى الوقت الحالي .. و نحن سعداء بالفعل بأسئلتك .. فإسألي فى أي وقت .. و أى عدد من الأسئلة .. كما يحلوا لك .. إسألي فى أي شىء .. كبيراً أو صغيراً .. فربما يستطيع المرء أن يخدم سيده فى أن يوضح الفهم الصحيح لتعاليمه و لكتابه المقدس .. 

نلتمس من الله نعمته و بركته 

تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## *Dina* (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

ميرسى وانا فى انتظار رد حضرتك 
اتركك فى رعايه الله
السلام عليكم


----------



## Tabitha (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*



*Dina* قال:


> ميرسى على زوقك
> و بيتهيألى انا متريقتش على دينك عشان تغلطى فى دينى
> ل




دينااا !!!! إنتي زعلتي !!!! 
طب ليه!!  صدقيني مش فاهمة ليه !!!! 
أنا إتريقت !! طب إمتى ده حصل!!  
ياريت لو ده حصل سهو مني تقتبسي من مشاركاتي أي كلام زعلك لإني بجد مش عارفة! 
بجد مش فاهمة حاجة !!!

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


> و اما عن الملكوت السماوى ف ياريت بما انك ذكرتيه ايه هو فى وجهة نظر المسيحية
> يعنى الجنة عبارة عن ايه فى المسيحية طبعا ياريت تجاوبينى اجابة مدعمة ب ايات من الانجي



زي ما قالوا ليكي اخواتي يايرت اي نقطة جديدة تحبي نتكلم فيها نفتح بيها مواضيع منفصلة ، 

ولكن بإختصار شديد جداً زي ما طلبتي اَ يات من الكتاب المقدس لمحة سريعة عن ملكوت السموات ;

[Q-BIBLE]* 
رؤيا يوحنا الاصحاح 21
1 ثم رأيت سماء جديدة وارضا جديدة لان السماء الاولى والارض الاولى مضتا والبحر لا يوجد فيما بعد. 2 وانا يوحنا رأيت المدينة المقدسة اورشليم الجديدة نازلة من السماء من عند الله مهيأة كعروس مزينة لرجلها. 3 وسمعت صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس وهو سيسكن معهم وهم يكونون له شعبا والله نفسه يكون معهم الها لهم. 4 وسيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم والموت لا يكون فيما بعد ولا يكون حزن ولا صراخ ولا وجع فيما بعد لان الامور الاولى قد مضت. 5 وقال الجالس على العرش ها انا اصنع كل شيء جديدا.وقال لي اكتب فان هذه الاقوال صادقة وامينة. 6 ثم قال لي قد تم.انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية.انا اعطى العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا. 7 من يغلب يرث كل شيء واكون له الها وهو يكون لي ابنا.*[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## fredyyy (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*

**Dina**

*شكراً لكي على اسلوبك الراقي وخليني اسميه

موضوعي .... هادف .... مركز 

فكل سطر يحمل فكرة  ولا يوجد بة إطالة أو إسهاب 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اللى انا مش قادرة افهمه بقى هو تفسير كلمة "موتا تموت "
حضرتك بتفسرها بالموت المعنوى والادبى و الانفصال عن الله والنزول الارض ام الموت الحقيقى???!!

دعيني أطرح هذاالمثال لبيان الفكرة وليس لتطبقة الحرفي :

شخص يقود سيارة بسرعة واستوقفته الشرطة 

النتيجة الفورية سحب رخصة القيادة

أي ليس من حقه القيادة مرة أخرى (بعيداً عن ايصال القيادة المؤقت)

النتيجة المؤجلة دفع الغرامة المستحقة

غرامة لكسر قانون المرور (بعيداً عن مقدار الغرامة)


# إذا لم يذهب لإسترداد الرخصة .... ليس من حقه القيادة مرة أخرى #

#إذا لم يذهب لدفع الغرامة .... الغرامة لن تُنسى بل ربما تتضاعف#

----- بعيداً عن أي أعذار ... ليس هناك وقت - لا يملك قيمة الغرامة -----

بكسر آدم للوصية ... سُحبت منة رخصة الحديث مع الله

(الخصومة مع الله) إنقطاع الشركة الحُبية مع الله (الموت الأدبي)

تكوين 3 
8 وسمعا صوت الرب الاله ماشيا في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار.فاختبأ آدم وامرأته من وجه الرب الاله في وسط شجر الجنة.
 9  فنادى الرب الاله آدم وقال له اين انت.
 10  فقال سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لاني عريان فاختبأت.
 11  فقال من اعلمك انك عريان.هل اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك ان لا تأكل منها.

بقيت قيمة الغرامة (الدين)  واجبة الدفع لله ... ( الموت الأبدي)

فآدم أصبح لا يملك الصلاحية للإقتراب الى الله (متخاصم معه)

آدم لا يملك قيمة الدين .......  (كبير جداً ... لأنه في حق الله)

جاء المسيح لديه الصلاحية ليُقرينا الى الله ..... (الشق الأول)

وقد دفع الدين في الصليب - قيمة الدين - ..... (الشق الثاني)

والسؤال هنا ... لماذا يهلك الانسان إذاً ؟

لأنه يرفض الشقين ... الأول ( المُصالحة) .... والثاني (التبرير)

كلاهما متاح لكل انسان (بعيداً عن : اللون, الجنسية, الديانة)

وللإنسان حق الإختيار ..... مع الوضع في الإعتبار خطورة الإختيار 

مكتوب :
2كو 5:19  
اي ان الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم وواضعا فينا كلمة المصالحة.
( الشق الأول المصالحة)

 رو 3:24  
متبررين مجانا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح
(الشق الثاني التبرير)

 ام 9:12 
ان كنت حكيما فانت حكيم لنفسك وان استهزأت فانت وحدك تتحمل
(مسؤلية الإختيار)

 يو 3:18 
الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد.
( سوء الإختيار)*


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حد يعرف يجاونى !!!!!!!!*




*Dina* قال:


> اللى انا مش قادرة افهمه بقى هو تفسير كلمة "موتا تموت "





*Dina* قال:


> حضرتك بتفسرها بالموت المعنوى والادبى و الانفصال عن الله والنزول الارض ام الموت الحقيقى???!!
> ولا يمكن ان يكون الاتنين .. لان الكلمة اما ان يكون المقصود منها الموت المعنوى او الحقيقى لان التناقض ميتجمعش فى كلمة واحدة


 

الاخت دينا .. 

أنا لم أقل أن حكم الموت على آبينا آدم كان الموت المعنوى و الابدي فقط .. كلا .. فلو دققتي فى مشاركتي جيداً ستجدين أنني كتبت : *و الموت هنا ليس المقصود به الموت الجسدى فقط .. بل و الروحي و الادبي و الابدي ..* و هذا معناه ان هناك موتاً جسدياً لآدم - و هذا ما حدث - و هناك أيضاً موتاً روحياً و أبدياً - و هذا ما حدث حتى مجىء المُخلص - فآدم عندما مات بالجسد .. هبط إلي الجحيم .. وهو مكان إنتظار الاشرار .. و لكنه هبط إلي الجحيم فى إنتظار تحقيق الوعد الذى وعده به الله له المجد أن نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية الذى هو الشيطان .. و لذا إستحق أن ينتشله الله من الجحيم ( الموت الابدي الذى كان ينتظره ) بعد إن قدم الفداء له على الصليب .

ثانياً كيف يكون الموت الجسدى عكس الموت الروحي و الادبي و الابدي ؟؟ !!

عندما يموت إنسان خاطىء .. و لم يعمل أي عمل خير .. فتُرى إلي أين يذهب بعد الموت ؟ .. أليس إلي الجحيم ؟ حيث ينتظر العذاب الأبدي .. هذا هو ( الموت الأبدي ) .. و على نفس القياس يكون باقي أنواع الموت .. 

فالموت كما هو معروف للجميع هو إنفصال الروح عن الجسد .. و الروح هي نسمة الله القدير فى الإنسان .. فالله هو مصدر الحياة .. و واهبها .. و عند الموت الجسدي .. تنفصل الروح عن الجسد .. أي ينفصل مصدر الحياة عن الإنسان .. و هذا هو الموت الجسدي .. و لكن إن كان الحُكم على هذا الإنسان الذي مات هو الموت الأبدي .. فـ ( روح ) الإنسان ( تنفصل ) عن الله أي لا تتمتع برؤياه فى السماء .. فيظل الإنسان ماكثاً فى الجحيم إلي الابد .. لا يسكن مع الله كقول الكتاب المقدس "*[q-bible]هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس، وهو سيسكن معهم، وهم يكونون له شعبا. والله نفسه يكون معهم إلها لهم. ( رؤ 21 : 3 )[/q-bible]*
فالعقوبة تكون موتاً أبدياً لذلك الإنسان الخاطىء .. فلا يكون مع الله فى الملكوت .. 
*[q-bible]فيمضي هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدي والأبرار إلى حياة أبدية ( مت 25 : 46 )[/q-bible]* ​

و الموت الروحي و الادبي يتفقان فى نفس المعنى السابق ما عدا أمر واحد فقط .. أن الموت الابدي .. هو موت أبدي .. بلا رجعة .. لا يفيد فيه الندم أو الحزن .. أما الموت الروحي او الادبي .. فهو فى معناه يتفق مع الموت الابدي من حيث انه إنفصال أيضاً عن الله .. فالله قدوس .. و الخطية ، نجاسة ، ضد قداسة الله .. و الإنسان الذى يكون حي بالجسد و يحيا فى الخطية .. و لم يتوب .. فهو فى الواقع ( ميت ) روحياً .. 
*[q-bible]لأن اهتمام الجسد هو موت ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام. ( رو 8 : 6 )[/q-bible]*​






> [q-bible]15 وَأَخَذَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَهَا وَيَحْفَظَهَا. 16 وَأَوْصَى الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ قَائِلاً: «مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ تَأْكُلُ أَكْلاً، 17 وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ». [/q-bible]
> 
> 
> هنا قاله يوم تأكل منها موت تموت ..
> ...




و من قال أن آدم لم يمت ؟!  .. هل هو موجود بيننا الآن ؟! .. لقد مات أبينا آدم بعد إن كان مخلوق خالد .. و هذا نتيجة السقوط .. و مات روحياً كما أوضح لك الاخ الحبيب fredyyy

*



(الخصومة مع الله) إنقطاع الشركة الحُبية مع الله (الموت الأدبي)

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *تكوين 3 *
> *8 وسمعا صوت الرب الاله ماشيا في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار.فاختبأ آدم وامرأته من وجه الرب الاله في وسط شجر الجنة.*
> *9 فنادى الرب الاله آدم وقال له اين انت.*
> *10 فقال سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لاني عريان فاختبأت.*
> *11 فقال من اعلمك انك عريان.هل اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك ان لا تأكل منها.*


 
فكان آدم يتحدث مع الله فى أي وقت و كان الله بمثابة صديق و أب له .. ليس له سواه .. و لكن بالسقوط .. حُجبت عنه هذه النعمة .. 




> و عندى سؤال اخر .. لماذا قرر الله نزول ابنه الوحيد للفداء فى ذلك الوقت ?


 
القرار موجود فى عقل الله منذ الازل .. ولكن إختار الله هذا الوقت تحديداً لحكمة عنده 

و إسمحى لي أن أضع لك إجابة جميلة لهذا السؤال : 



> *لما جاء ملء الزمان ارسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأه مولودا تحت الناموس ليفتدى الذين هم تحت الناموس " ( غلا 4 : 4 )*
> اخوتى و اخواتى اذا كان الله تانى حتى يرسل ابنه لخلاصه فقد تانى لاسباب هامه جدا ليس لعقل بشرى ان يدركها كلها
> لكن دعونا نخوض رحله فى ذهن الله من خلال روحه المعطى لنا " لان من من الناس يعرف امور الانسان الا روح الانسان الذى فيه هكذا ايضا امور الله لا يعرفها احد الا روح الله (1 كو2 :10 و11 )​-ربما تانى الله فى ارسال المخلص ليجد اناء يستحق ان يحمل مخلص العالم ملك الملوك و رب الارباب كبطن العزراء مريم فخر جنسنا
> 
> ...


 
*تحياتي *

*_____________________*

الإقتباس منقول من موقع شبكة الحب الإلهي 
http://www.god-is-love.net/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1236


----------

